# Paint Creek Parking for Fly Fishing Access



## DJHTroutHunter (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello Fellow Flyfishers...

What are good places to park for fishing access on Paint Creek... Are there any access sites that are less traveled?

Yes, I am ready for some trout fishing this spring.

Do you expect the restoration sites in the park to be any good for fishing this spring April/May?


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

There is parking access at many of the road crossings. Good luck!


----------



## DJHTroutHunter (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

Anything else more specific?

Where are a couple of good places to park for a guy new to Paint Creek fly fishing? For good access to the stream for fishing/parking. Hope to see some of you out there chasing the trout.

Tight Lines Ladies and Gents!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

If your new to the river the parking area in lake Orion would be a good starting point for you. It's easy to park there and wade the river or walk the trail that follows the river. There's a lot of structure along the creek holding fish and some good holes that are always holding multiple trout in them. Btw if your fishing a hole on the paint and you catch a creek chub just move onto the next hole, seems like trout are never around the chubs in the paint. Good luck to ya!


----------



## DJHTroutHunter (Jan 16, 2014)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> If your new to the river the parking area in lake Orion would be a good starting point for you. It's easy to park there and wade the river or walk the trail that follows the river. There's a lot of structure along the creek holding fish and some good holes that are always holding multiple trout in them. Btw if your fishing a hole on the paint and you catch a creek chub just move onto the next hole, seems like trout are never around the chubs in the paint. Good luck to ya!


Thanks for the tips Slayer.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

There's convenient parking at Tienken, Dutton, and Clarkston roads as well. I don't think one spot fishes any better than the next. Tienken's parking lot fills up with folks using the Trail, so don't be alarmed if its full. Most of them are not fishing. T and C roads also have portable toilets, which can be convenient some days.

Just remember to pay attention to the regs, as they change for different stretches of the Creek.

There is an excellent book about Paint Creek - I believe written by a regular contributor here. And reading this, he might be motivated to post a way to buy the book online. But, if he doesn't, you can generally buy it at the Orvis shop in Royal Oak.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

This is also a convenient resource if you don't have it already...

http://www.crwc.org/wp-content/uploads/Fisherman-Guide-Paint-Creek.pdf


----------



## DJHTroutHunter (Jan 16, 2014)

Good info Fly Fishers... keep it coming. Glad to hear any tips from the fly fishers on Paint Creek.

Tight Lines Ladies and Gents!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Btw trouthunter, with this winter having, don't be surprised if you're hooking up into a bunch of steelhead after opener too.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Steelhead are in there after the opener every year

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Steelhead are in there after the opener every year
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh believe me I know they're in there every year. I'm saying with how cold this winter has been, by the time trout opener on the paint rolls around there's going to be quite a bit more than usual still holding up in the creek.


----------

